# Posting recipes



## Raine (Mar 9, 2005)

How do you change the word wrap?  When pasting recipes, it all runs together when you look at the preview. Then you have to go in and fix it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2005)

If it's an HTML code it won't work here.  If it's not an HTML code I'm not sure I know what you're talking about.


----------

